# removing silicone residue from glass



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i pocked up a tank the other day. the previous owner had siliconed some pieces of molding to the outside front corner to match the wall that it was built into. the pieces of molding peeled off no prob. i was able to remove 95% of silicone with a razor blade, but i am left with a thin residue. i was wondering if there is a safe method to remove the residue that wont scratch the glass. i also dont really want to use a chemical to break it dowm because its on the outside of the corners. i'm afraid a chemical may end up compromising the epoxy on the corners


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

You can rub it with your finger.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

no u cant. trust me i tried. anything that could be rubbed off and roled up with my finger is gone.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

Very fine steel wool will remove it without scratching the glass.

I also saw a video of someone wet sanding silicone off with 600 grit sand paper but I haven't tried that one yet, the steel wool works fine though is a bit slow.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

should i wet it when using steel wool ir no need?


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

no need, just dry steel wool, the #0000 stuff or very fine


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

ok. thank you


----------



## thunder376 (Sep 24, 2014)

I work in automotive glass industry best thing to use is very fine steel wool or 6000 grit sand paper and water as a lube so you don't get scratches


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

It was 6000 not 600, you're right.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

or not, this guy uses 600 grit.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

yeah i watched that video. i ended up getting some 0000 steel wool. im gonna give it a try this weekend. thanx for the replies


----------



## OllieNZ (Apr 18, 2014)

I used silicone remover. Its a gel you brush on and after 10mins you can scrape all remaining silicone off the glass easily with a razor blade.


----------

